# November 2011 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My biggest prep, is my car is now paid off, and I can start using the funds for other things.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK! November WILL be more Prep productive for me!!
I moved firewood closer to the house. Will need a fire Thursday....cooler weather coming.
Received Strawberry plant order, planting some today. Dh moved a 330 gal water tank closer to the bed to make things easier for me.
Went to feed store with trailer - brought in load...ordered more. Moved some to Barrels for storage.....Work more on that today.
Got Beef vac packed.
All propane tanks were filled.
Picked up Lamp Oil &$#@! that stuff is getting so expensive.
Going out this evening to pick up a couple of feed sacks of Pinecones for firestarters. (DH stopped and got 2 bags for me..so I didn't have to do this errand!
DH cashing in reward points for his usual ammo, etc. EOM.
Mine are spent on Fels Naptha Soap, Canning supplies, wicks, matches, etc.
I need to find some really good, really bright flashlights. Any suggestions??
I am going to order some of those Hotsnapz.

Ordered DH, his favorite houseslippers from LLBean for a Christmas gift.( Free shipping plus a $10 gift cert) He has worn the ones he has for years and years....time for a new warm pair.

Tamale steamers going again today.
Even found a little time to browse HTand get my fix.

update: Strawberry plants in the ground and mulched!!!
Feed in storage barrels!
Survival Chocolate Halloween Candy 60%off  in hand!!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

One of my biggest needs is to order walnut and apple trees. My only problem is the walnuts will have to go in the front yard (no fence). Apples can go in the back. I suppose it would be less bad to let others have access to the walnuts than the apples....although I sure like the walnuts!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

14 qts of apple pie filling done and heading to the storage room later (once washed and labeled). Finally found a recipe I like....raw apples into the jar then top with the sauce you make on the stove....process for 25 min. Still have a bushel to process into some form....I'll figure out tomorrow if we want more applesauce, dried, spiced or something new. 

Was a sunny day so the laundry hung outside. DS just put the pants in the dryer as the seams aren't quite dry, yet. But 15 min of dryer run for 4 loads of laundry is good in my book.

Tonight is our first night of "No TV". I decided on Tuesdays while DH is in the basement having meetings with Brazil and then China the kids and I are going to turn off the TV, read together, play games, mending, etc. So once everyone gets through a quick shower we'll begin...wonder what game they will chose??


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

:dance: whoo hoo our local store had 5lb bags flour on sale for .98 each.. I got 5 today! ( already had 20 lbs stocked) LOL the girl asked " WOW, what are you going to bake" lol I said stocking up for the HOLIDAY season at that price!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I spent over 2 hours on the phone with HughesNet today, figuring out why I haven't been able to get on line most of the last week - when I can get on, it's super slow and goes back out unpredictably. Turns out my modem is bad and they are shipping me a new one. I had to do some talking to get them to waive shipping charges, upgrade me to faster shipping, and give me a full warranty on this modem rather than the 90 day one they were "offering", all while dealing with heavily accented foreign techs.  I wish I had a better option, but at this point, it is what it is. I'm looking forward to being able to get on line consistently and with decent speed. At this point, dial up would seem fast!

I also got on the phone and ordered another 100 bales of hay delivered this Friday. I was surprised to see that the price went DOWN! I guess a lot of folks have sold off enough animals that the local grass hay market is down. $3.50 a bale, plus $30 delivery for the load.

Cleaned the ashes out of the stove and got a fresh fire going - it was 29* here this morning. Then I spent some time just organizing the house a little more, working on cleaning the pantry, etc. I also lugged more pallets around outside, getting them organized to make a new buck pen outside.

Yesterday, I met my bff at her folks and took them eggs. I left my truck there and my bff and I went out for a belated BD lunch. We did some Goodwill shopping - I found Stanley gate latches and pairs of T hinges, new in packages for 2.50 a pack. They had a whole lot of assorted hardware, some not worth 2.50 a package, and some real bargains, like the ones I bought! I also stocked up on Pick a Mix candies for .99/lb and got a free 3L apple juice with my WinCo coupon. When we got back to her folks, they had fresh apple cider waiting for us (yummy yum yum), and sent me home with a box of apples and 2 "Sugar Hubbard" squash - one of which was HUGE. They are a cross between Blue Hubbard and Sweet Meat, a hybrid, but with parents that are that close, I'm going to save seeds and see what I get from them anyway.

Okay, I'm going to try posting this - my last post worked, but do I dare try for 2?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I spent over 2 hours on the phone with HughesNet today, figuring out why I haven't been able to get on line most of the last week - when I can get on, it's super slow and goes back out unpredictably. Turns out my modem is bad and they are shipping me a new one. I had to do some talking to get them to waive shipping charges, upgrade me to faster shipping, and give me a full warranty on this modem rather than the 90 day one they were "offering", all while dealing with heavily accented foreign techs.  I wish I had a better option, but at this point, it is what it is. I'm looking forward to being able to get on line consistently and with decent speed. At this point, dial up would seem fast!

I also got on the phone and ordered another 100 bales of hay delivered this Friday. I was surprised to see that the price went DOWN! I guess a lot of folks have sold off enough animals that the local grass hay market is down. $3.50 a bale, plus $30 delivery for the load.

Cleaned the ashes out of the stove and got a fresh fire going - it was 29* here this morning. Then I spent some time just organizing the house a little more, working on cleaning the pantry, etc. I also lugged more pallets around outside, getting them organized to make a new buck pen outside.

Yesterday, I met my bff at her folks and took them eggs. I left my truck there and my bff and I went out for a belated BD lunch. We did some Goodwill shopping - I found Stanley gate latches and pairs of T hinges, new in packages for 2.50 a pack. They had a whole lot of assorted hardware, some not worth 2.50 a package, and some real bargains, like the ones I bought! I also stocked up on Pick a Mix candies for .99/lb and got a free 3L apple juice with my WinCo coupon. When we got back to her folks, they had fresh apple cider waiting for us (yummy yum yum), and sent me home with a box of apples and 2 "Sugar Hubbard" squash - one of which was HUGE. They are a cross between Blue Hubbard and Sweet Meat, a hybrid, but with parents that are that close, I'm going to save seeds and see what I get from them anyway.

Okay, I'm going to try posting this - my last post worked, but do I dare try for 2?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gonna get out today and fill up the vehicles and gas cans before the temps change drastically. I hate pumping gas when it is cold outside!! The wind is already blowing like crazy.

I think I will make a pot of Chili for tomorrow. Cold weather warmer upper meal!!

Firewood is staged close. Can ya'll tell I am dreading Winter...after the Summer we had?
I guess I am afraid it is goinng to be long and severe. ( heavy sigh)

MGM - Which Hotsnapz size did ya get for your Jean pockets??? DH maybe able to benefit from those, while he is standing and working on the Workbench.

I wish we had apples like most of you do......This year was terrible. Major Apple envy!


later in the day: Heard bell at gate....my Bub. Showed up without calling wanting Breakfast. I chided him and told him he was 4 hours late for Breakfast!! Then I hooked him up with ham and eggs, biscuits and gravy. He is on the way to our firewood neighbor's place to load up. I sent Banana Bread and a Pumpkin pie for partial payment I am going to cook him a full Thanksgiving Dinner, for being so kind to us. Probably Christmas, too!

I am going to work on Pinecone Firestarters now.
I did manage to get some of that used votive wax cleaned up and now it is going into the Firestarter afterlife!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...hope you have better luck with your strawberries than we did...planted 50 and our dear guard dog decided that new raised bed was built just for her! Replanted all we could salvage but only 6 out of 50 show life. Both beds now covered with firmly stapled wire. Day late dollar short and I my fault as I know she loves to lay on newly worked ground....three plantings of green beans dug up shoud be clear enough evidence!! Plans for electric netting to close off access to garden next spring. Her value still outweighs her destructive tendencies....she is a rescue Pyrenees and ultra diligent in protecting the farm.

Barely up this am and power went off....co-op out and three hours later they've finally figured out the problem. I'll never complain as they are an excellent area crew working with thousands of acres of woods...one down tree is all it takes....or like the guy said a squirrel getting electrocuted on the line! Inspired me to call and order our diesel tank filled; been putting it off hoping for miracle of lower prices but so far that hasn't happened!

Got rid of alot of old furniture on Freecycle so opened up much needed space in the garage. Alot more stuff to go thru. Been so windy that we don't dare have an outdoor fire...my best method of cleaning....when the fire is roaring it is amazing how much you'll toss away!

Ohio Dreamer....would you want to post your apple pie filling recipe? We didn't have a good harvest but able to get local apples reasonably priced. A bushel of Jonagolds for $18...each apple so big that one was a handful! Made the peeling go fast.

Son not here this week so Pa and I have been maning the wood splitter. The weather is so unsettled that it makes using the outdoor furnance a pain...it will be on and all the windows open. But the hot water being heated by it saves a good $30 monthly on the electric bill. 

Those HotSnapz are great. Got the little ones and think I'll give one to son when he goes deer hunting. The deer still longering in the buckwheat field daily. With my Raynauds think they will be a blessing to have in my pocket when working outdoors.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Apple pie filling:

Fill your jars with raw sliced apples

In a pot cook:

4 1/2 c sugar
1 c cornstarch (I use clear jel when I have it)
2 t of ground cinnamon (or more :teehee
1/4 t ground nutmeg (or more)
2 t salt (I'm amazed at what a difference this little bit of salt makes!)
10 c water
3 T lemon juice

Boil, then add to jars. Sometimes you need to shake and wiggle the jar to get it to flow into the jar. It's a bit thick, but once the processing starts it will thin as the juice from the apples mixes in.

Process 25 min in water bath.

Had to go over to the hospital for a 6 mo check up. Called the kids on the way home to warn them I was coming (they were to have chores done by the time I got home). Could tell from DS's voice there weren't done, so I stopped at the bread store. Found "bakery treats" (IE over processed stuff that's not good for you) 3 for $3. Picked up whole wheat bread for $.89 a loaf. Son called while in the store looking for the key to the shed (he lost it as he had it last).....obviously they need more time. SO I stopped at Salvation Army. DD is badly in need of pants. I found her a pair of overalls and a nice pair of black slacks for church as well as a cute "I love kitty's" sweatshirt. Happy with my finds and the price I head up to the check-out. Just to find out today is 50% off everything in the store day!! :dance: 

DS wants me to take him to SA to see if he can find any overalls for him. I will when DD heads to church for bells and choir....on top pf 50% off everything they are open till 9 tonight- verses the normal 6pm.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - I hope we have better luck, too! We lost virtually everthing this past summer. So far- so good. The strawberries are heavily mulched...fingers crossed!!

Our weather is getting irratic, also.....79F hi - 34F low. It's hard to tell if you are hot or cold.
And we have the winds, too.
Yeah, I think if I can get DH to try Hotsnapz in his jean pockets...his acheing legs may feel some relief. I notice the other day....I was typing...my right hand was ice cold.....my left hand was warm....I pray it is not the beginning of something like Raynauds. Maybe just how my Breast Cancer therapy meds are affecting me??

I made clean-out the fridge soup today.....I was amazed how much left over vegs I had in the fridge and left over beef roast and some rice.......with a loaf of Sourdough Bread. Yum. 

I know you are ready to get that woodsplitting chore behind you! That is nothing but WORK!
My Bub came and picked up 3 cords of Oak... already split, but heavy. He is in his way home to unload...I sent soup and bread home with him...he will be worn smooth out by the time he gets done, and will not feel like getting himself dinner.
Glad your power is back on!

Jen -great finds!! I go for a 6 mo check up tomorrow. Hope yours went well.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - That could be why I am still plugging away in the 'break down lane' of the Internet, with a dial-up ISP @ a blazing 28.8Kbps on a good day.

Well it has been an interesting start to the month. 
From temps in the low 70's on the 1st to temps in the low 50's, rain, fog, and just a chill in the air today on the 3rd. I have the wood stove going, and been trying to find spaces for the cases of canned goods that I had rain checks on that finally came in. I got a couple of cases of canned mushrooms with stems and pieces. They come in cases of 24 at a price of $0.46 per can - the sale price. Plus a case of "Top Ramen", and another couple of cases of tomato paste in the small sized cans @ $0.30 per can. I want to write to the corporate HQ up in Oregon - of one of the local market chains, and let them know of my pleasure of working with the "new" store manager in order to 'special order' my items after the sale ended. Then his calling me to let me know when it arrived, and having his staff hauling the cases out to my truck.

It can be amazing what a business card, patience, and a few kind words will get you these days!

In my travels yesterday down in town, I noticed the jump in prices of several items. We have been expecting the peanut butter rise, but it is different to see it on the shelf where fruit preserves and jellies are now cheaper than the small jars of store brand peanut butter. 

The prices of other things like tortillas, has me on the hunt for a tortilla press. Thankfully many moons ago when I lived in SoCal - I learned to speak Spanish, how to cook Latino foods, and if necessary I can make from scratch my own harina (flour) and masa (corn) tortillas. I do need to find a source of bulk corn meal, instead of paying close to a dollar per pound in the grocery stores. Then I could make my own Tamales, and see if they even come close to the style that TexasDirtDigger does.

I am waiting to see what the loss leaders for this Thanksgiving will be. I will be in Detroit for part of the Holidays, so I will get my Dad a stockpile of his favorite foods. His only items he needed in getting ready for "Y2K" was some extra gasoline, and a couple of boxes of 'new' pistol ammunition. My Dad has plenty of stuff stored away, for long term storage. 

Yet I am shipping back there via UPS ground - several hundreds of rounds of ammunition for all of the CZ-52 semi-auto pistols chambered in 7.62X25mm Tokarev, that my dad, siblings, and a few cousins in my family own. We are going to the indoor shooting range, while I am in Detroit - to see which of us kids is the 'Top Shot'. At one point years ago, those pistols with a holster, cleaning rod, lanyard (dummy cord), and 2 magazines were priced at $89.00 dollars each wholesale when I had a FFL license. So for many of my extended family, a Czech 'CZ-52' was the very 1st pistol that they ever owned.

I wonder if I was influenced more by my Dad or his Mother (my Paternal Grandma that was one of 13 kids that grew up on and went on to have lived on a farm in Oklahoma most of her life) in stocking up and being ready for whatever happens. 

But I was also heavily influenced by my mom's family that came over legally from Poland via Ellis Island between 1900 to 1910. They were thrifty, frugal, and never threw anything away till it was absolutely used up!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

RF - great idea to write a letter to HQ. You never know, you might end up with a good buddy out of it.

Well I gave in and we put school on the back burned and ran over to the shopping district and ran from store to store. Kids have gym class over there in the afternoon, so it was a logical move. Picked up some Eco Bricks from TSC. Read about them on HT last week and the seemed like a good backup plan....and they are made locally! I was surprise to see them in the sales flyer on Sunday. So we picked up 4 (100#) for $12. picked up some frozen food from GFS and tortilla. Can't beat their price on tortillas (not counting homemade) $2 fora bag for 10-12" tortillas. We were running ahead of schedule so I stopped at the kids used clothing store (Once Upon a Child). ran into a clearance sale! I use to hit them all this time when the kids were little. The had buy 2 get 1 free from the clearance rack (about 1/2 the store). Clearance items are 1/2 off So, DD now have enough pants, they were marked $8.50 each, but we got 3 pairs for $8.50!! I so hate shopping, but this was a good day. Kids handled it well and I didn't "give-up". I hope we are done, now, till next month....I hate to shop!

Once home and unloaded I got back to the applesauce that I made yesterday. 11 pts in the caner and about enough for 8 more still in the pot.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to the Oncologist yesterday...She said I am doing FABULOUS!!! 

Picked up some loss leaders and a few Holiday items. Swung by a couple of fabric stores and ended the day at a new quilt shop in the area....So, I guess I had a girls day out! I have not done that in about a year.

We have a hard freeze today.....so, the fires are glowing in the fireplace...feels good!
I was really cold feeding this morning...that wind Brrrrrr! Gotta order those HotsnapZ!

RF - I learned to make Tamales, because I liked them and I was really tired of buying really lousey ones. I have masa soaked and fresh ground for me. I am not of Hispanic heritage....... Although, most folks assume so. I have dark hair and skin tone and live in Texas. I sell hundreds of dozens.....so, I guess I learned well. 
I have worked long and hard on developing tastes and recipes. I use ONLY quality products.....boy, does it seem to make a difference! BUT.....Man.... it is a lot of work!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news TDD!! Got my letter today...my test came back normal. They finally agree that abnormal is normal for me, lol, and my abnormal hasn't changed.

Spent the day making calzones. 20 apple pie, 17 apples pie with Colby cheese, and 15 pizza calzones. That should keep my munchie teenage son out of my cupboards for a few days, lol. I have about 10 more pounds of apple to make into calzones....but my poor back can't do anymore today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wonderful news Jen!! Just wonderful!!

Calzones and apple pie......Can I come live with you? PLEASE!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Got to do some stocking up this week. A grocery store had their broth on sale so we bought some of that. We went to a restaurant supply store where I was able to buy a couple pounds of yeast, some rice, and some salt. Also found a #10 can of potato flakes for $6 so I picked up one of those as well. Dh rolled his eyes at that one but I think it was a good deal, lol.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Calzones and apple pie......Can I come live with you? PLEASE!!!


Sure, how do you like snow... the apple pie is the calzone! It's like pulling a slice of apple pie out of the freezer and warming it up! They are good cold, too.

ETA...actually accomplished something today, lol. While the boys are away the girls will play...DH is out deer hunting (hope he finally gets something) and DS is off handing out water at a marathon with his scout troop....so DD and I sat down and I started teaching her how to use a sewing machine. I picked up a panel on clearance a few months back that makes a pillow, blanket (we turned it into a sleeping bag), night gown and stuffed animal all for an 18" doll. DD (9) had fun making the pillow case and sleeping bag. She was "done" at that point and ready to go out and play in the sunshine. We'll tackle the nightgown another day...it will be a bit more challenging, but not too drastically. She's been begging me to learn for months, now.

Ran to the farm store this morning and found some good deals....dehydrator is full and running with celery and carrots. Have another 10# of carrots to dry and 2 bags (peck size) of green peppers marked down to $2 each. That will help keep our winters soups tasty. Picked up 5 more sets of Eco Bricks...we like the way the one we tested burned, so I grabbed a few more.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - You are NOT abnormal......you are...... UNIQUE!!

I picked up a few clearence Coffee mate dried flavored powder.....I will use them...if I don't have anything else. They go in storage.

Hubby got his ammo. Deer season opened.
I am in the sewing room. 

Oh, I did pick up some Kerosene.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't been on here in a while but, I have been chugging along little at a time. We have gotten a few things done this week that we have been working on for along time. We now have chickens!!! Got my first two eggs and couldn't be happier about it. Dh is doing the finishing touches on the rabbit cages and should have some rabbits this next week. Dh has been doing lots of auto repairs and getting them ready for winter. I got the vehicals cleaned out and changed out every thing in our bobs and in the auto bags.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas to me!! DH called on his way home from hunting this afternoon, he saw a flea market and stopped. There was a White treadle sewing machine that he could have for $75 (guy originally wanted $150...but you know how flea markets are)! Since his car was full of hunting stuff I headed down to pick it up. He knew I've been wanting a treadle....so now I do! It appears to only need a belt, the drawers are FULL of "extra" bits...different presser foots (presser feet??) and attachments. I have no idea what any of them are, but I'm assuming Google will be my friend.

Guess I'll spend tomorrow moving furniture and determining what to get rid of so I can fit it where I want in.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Got up extra early today, perhaps due to the thrill of the time change? At any rate, I went outside and started picking pecans that others missed, while celebrating the LSU football victory last night. It can be a scirmish to get there first! Pecans are falling day by day now. Found a slightly smashed pumkin, took it home, too. Thoroughly washed and cooked it. This happened before daylight! Took a battery back to autozone and got a deposit in return. Did a very minor grocery shop to fill in what I currently have with the deposit $. Tried to turn on my hot water heater for the winter, but it doesn't seem to be working. I mostly go to the gym which is conveniently on my way to work, but like to wash my hair at home and the water has been getting colder...Still watering and covering up at night one Golden Cherry Tom and some green pepper plants that are still producing. Have new green beans that just started to produce (covered at night), and ate a 1/2 lb yesterday. Kale way behind schedule, and have no idea why. Snow peas coming along. Broccoli only so-so for this time of year. Checked all fluids in car and topped some up last Thurs a.m.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OH Im jealous IDC i'd love pecans!!! well we had a special on 10# bags taters for 2.38 so Ive gotten 4 bags.. and slowly dehydrating them up for storage! Then processing deer and getting the "freezer" stocked with some good meat! I have to do some onions this week too, noticed my onions are down to 1 jar. and that wont last long at all!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Awsome!!

My MIL has an old Singer..I have my heart set on.....I let her know I would love to have it one day......that day has not happened .....yet.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Husband cooking chop suey for supper....had to give him an orientation tour so he could find all the ingredients! Maybe he should cook more often? He doesn't barbecue but is a supurb bread kneader for me.

Guys still working on the metal roof...old farm house with three different roof lines plus a porch and an addition on back where they put the modern plumbing so kind of alot of tedious cutting.....not to mention being 6" out of square! Nothing new in a house built in 1898....original farmstead of 120 acres bartered for a wagon and team of horses! I'm really glad we chose the bright red...goes great with the cedar siding and I plain hate drab colors anyhow.

You know, I've forgotten all about the old treadle machine in the garage. Bought it years ago from the retiring owners of an upholstery shop. Well used but sewed fine when I bought it. Husband refinished the cabinet. Learned on a treadle actually....my mom got us an electric machine when she decided we were gonna keep on sewing. Personally I'm hoping to never have to leave my Phaff electronic bells and whistles for treadling......

Glad to hear everyones' good medical news. DH had his annual physical and probably healthier than most 18 years....well that isn't an apt observation since so many of them eat abysmal diets and don't exercise anything but their video fingers! But for 67 in Dec his labs are textbook normal. Saves us alot not having to take pills daily. Believe alot of our good health is d/t excellent home grown diet and lot of fresh air and exercise.

Son left his .38 pistol that he uses for cc here as was on way to the Fort. Tried it out. Not much of a shot with pistols; doesn't help to have no vision in one eye. He and wife who is medic both carry so well protected when they are arround. Wanted to make sure we got our landowner deer permits. Opening day this Sat. They both got a deer last year. Only three jars of venison left on my shelf.

Got another bushel of apples and want to try the apple pie filling recipe. Been cooking since I was ten and still don't make a pretty pie crust. Decided I was going to make a pie every week this winter until I've mastered crust to my satisfaction. All the pie faces around here could care less if the pie is pretty...just bring it on!

Finally got the tomato plants pulled and the stakes out. Lots of green ones so have all my empty buckets in the shed full to feed to the chickens. Found alot that will probably still ripen. We never had a summer season for tomatoes with the drought so have been enjoying the Early Girls that came back after the Sept. rain.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am on the countdown to Detroit here.. 

Today I did ship off via UPS ground "declared (ORM-D) ammunition" several hundreds of rounds of 7.62X25mm Tokarev ammo, for the sibling shootout to see whom is the 'Top Shot' in our family. I'll shoot last and with my being big brother 'the Marine', I will give my little brother and sister a 'handicap' on their range scores. At the very least I think it is gonna be some competition at the indoor firing range, for the family bragging rights! Our Dad is the judge/ tie-breaker, and all of his decisions are final! We may even get Dad to fire off a box or two of pistol ammunition with us youngsters. Our Dad (a US Army - Korean War Veteran) uses a walker these days, so his shooting for fun is limited. Heck we may even have at the same time 4 of those Czech CZ-52 semi-auto pistols at the indoor firing range. I knew that there was a reason on why I had bought a bunch of them at $89.00 dollars wholesale (with one arsenal refurbished pistol/ holster/ cleaning rod/ lanyard (dummy cord)/ and 2 magazines per package), when I had my FFL years ago.

This time next week, I will be at my Dad's place hanging with my family, some long-time friends (my BFF since 4th grade lives back there), and many of my women cousins and thier spouses. My brother, myself, and one other male cousin are the only grandsons/ nephews - out of 20+ cousins in my extended family. 

But this is also a 'working vacation' with us kids doing flooring repairs/ installing plumbing/ and electrical work on my dad's house that he has lived in since 1955. My brother will be there for 10 days this visit, so that means my sister the straw boss has her whip and the long list of things that need to be done, ready for her brothers arrival! 

Besides, who really thinks of Detroit in the late fall/ early winter, as a 'Vacation' destination!

But my little sister is the only gal in the immediate family - she has 2 teenaged boys. So us guys will be doing the cooking, cleaning, and giving her a break over Thanksgiving. Our dad will deep frying the turkey, my brother will cook the ham, I will do a lot of the baking, the nephews will do side dishes (under supervision) and we all do the dishes afterwards. The rest of the time while at my dad's - I seem to become the scullery maid, and wind up with dishpan hands. But everyone takes turns cooking different meals for the family.

I did go see what the new loss leaders were on sale out here today. I bought another turkey for the chest freezer (my 3rd) @ 14 pounds for $7.00 with an additional $25.00 purchase. But I found large bottles of 'Star' Brand EVOO Olive Oil at 2 for $10.00/ vegetable oil and crisco shortening at 2 for $5.00 in the large containers/ bleached and whole wheat flour 5 pound bags for 1.99 each/ bananas at $0.49 per pound that I will freeze for banana nut bread/ some canned goods such as different veggies at 2 for a dollar/ and other items that allowed me to hit the required $25.00 purchase easily.

Now to get all of the loose ends here finished up, before I fly back East - I am being routed thru Washington, D.C. during my flights there and back. I think that I will immediatedly take a shower when I get to Detroit, after having been stuck in Washington, D.C. on a 2 hour layover.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - Have a wonderful time! I know you are looking forward to the fun and food!

I am going out tomorrow for the sales....canned goods are on again and I will get my butter, etc., if it is on sale. 

I am still working in the sewing room. I also need to hurry and knit a scarf for my Sister for Christmas...cause I won't get the quilt finished in time.

I have donated a couple of Turkey's from last years sales and I will get another one or two as I find them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Picked up 6 more cases of various veggies. 20lbs butter and a variety of other items.

Took DH to Lunch for Veterans Day......Steak, Baked Spuds and Salad....then we went to Bass Pro...... to say he is all full and happy!!

Happy Veterans Day RF!! I'll bet you are in uniform!!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Bought a spotless stainless steel Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum for $250!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

DW canned 24 quarts of pears from our tree---yum!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Took DH to dinner last night, since Applebee's was feeding vets for free. As we got there the line was out the door....so we went to the Chinese buffet next door, instead. I'm thinking we spent less for the 3 of us to eat there then we would have at Applebee's even with DH getting his meal free.

Spent the rest of the night trying to recover my computer that dies on Thursday. So far no luck, even with the boot disk it won't come up. We are down to getting a case for my hard drive (the one we have from Europe also seems to have died - yes, it runs on 110, too) and hooking it up to one of the kid's computers. At least computers are one of the things that often go on sale at Christmas....we'll watch and see. Not having access to my lesson plans and our inventory program is a pain in the backside...but in some SHTF situations I'd be missing allot more....so I won't complain.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Son, DIL and their friend went out on the farm hunting this am....all three of them got their deer! Talk about excited. One was the big doe that's been haunting the buckwheat field. Guess I'll be hauling out the canner. Went out yesterday and no luck. Winds have been howling here for two days and the deer not showing themselves. Haven't heard many shots around here this year.

Sure glad we had the roof guys tack down all the old barns metal sheets when they were done with our house roof.....it would have blown to Shannon County by now....and the house would have been missing many more shingles,too. All the neighbors are stopping by to admire the new red roof.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mutti - congrats on the deer AND especially on the new roof! I'll need to replace my roof in a few more years, and metal is the way I want to go.

TDD - I have the small round HotSnapZ, and the small rectangular green ones. I think the round ones fit in hip pockets better, but the rectangular ones stay hot longer. I have also been using them in bed as foot warmers - I boil the spent ones and slide them, hot, into the bottom of the bed. Oh, those stay warm for the longest time and feel so good on my icy toes!

RF - enjoy your time in Detroit with your family. I had to laugh when I saw what you posted about Detroit not being a vacation destination in late fall...is it EVER a tourist destination, lol? 

Jen, I'm computer shopping on Black Friday, too. I'm hoping for some really good sales!

My preps this week include having my son work on my Montero Sport. Replacing the tie rods as they were going out on the passenger side, so while he's at it, he's replacing tie rods, bushings, sway bars, belts, hoses, timing belt, water pump, fuel pump, swapping out headlights for the fancy ones that really light up the road, and checking the source of the minor tranny leak. A full tune-up and oil change, too, and anything else that comes up, including checking the brakes (just changed the air filter myself). I have nearly 200K miles on my rig and it hasn't had anything more than routine oil changes, new tires, battery, etc since I bought it over 7 years ago with about 112K miles on it. He's getting some of his debt knocked off by doing the work for me (although he'd do it for free), and I'm getting insurance that my rig will be reliable for that much longer. I'm still looking at having to rebuild the engine down the line as it is starting to smoke just a little, but this should keep it on the road a lot longer. I'll keep the old parts he takes off, just in case they are needed, as the water pump and fuel pump are still good...I'd rather change them out now than have a breakdown on the road and unexpected repair costs. He's trying to convince me I'd be better off to start looking at a newer rig, but I like the one I have, and it's paid for. The parts he's putting on would have only made a couple months car payments on a new vehicle.

WinCo has had a couple good sale flyers lately with excellent buys on TP, free juice, and groceries at great loss-leader prices, so I've been stocking up the last few trips to the store. Jon was laughing at my TP stash yesterday when he brought me home, but like I told him, it'll be used up before I'm dead, Lord willing! 

I finally gave in and got a new cell phone yesterday while we were out and about, too...I have internet on my phone now and as soon as I figure out how to do it, I can make a wi-fi hot spot with my phone to run my computer, and I can tell HughesNet to kiss my grits! It's been 13 days since I was promised 2-5 day delivery of my new modem and I'm still limping along on the old one that only lets me on intermittently and shuts off any time it feels like it. Since my son pays my cell phone bill (part of the agreement for paying off what he owes me), I can get rid of about $80 in monthly expenses, as well as the dish that is hanging over my back door, making it impossible to build that porch roof. I might just take a bit of that $$ and turn on DISH again, now that the weather is icky outside. 

Still waiting for a contract at work, so I'm holding off on paying off the rest of the HEL on the house....the $$ can earn some interest in my checking account until then. I'd rather pay it off, but if I do and we end up on strike, I'd be in deep doo-doo. Better to be patient, even though I feel the chances of a strike are slim and none.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM-Good to see our resident MIA gal pal posting again!! 
DH went to his mom's today...I stayed home to quilt.....He came back with another 10 cases of canned goods and 6 jars of Peanut Butter. He has been paying attention!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone has a Price Chopper supermarket...(NY, PA, Mass, CT, VT) they have a free turkey (up to 20lbs) with a $100 purchase and the coupon from the flyer (they have these at the store). I got one this morning, buying three $25 itunes cards (double gas points too ) for my children for Christmas, and some marked down beef cubes and sirloin roasts (in the canner now, seven quarts!). They have lots of gift cards, for restaurants like Cracker Barrel, stores like barnes and Noble, and the itunes. getting the free turkey, plus, I endedd up with 40 cents off 20 gallons of gasoline (you get ten cents for every 50 spent ((cumulative))) and double points for the $75 in itunes (the kids buy their movies, music and video games with this). Might be worth a stop for those who have a price chopper. Cheapest I have seen is .49 plus $35 purchase. https://securesite.pricechopper.com/WeeklyAd/Index/

this is my fourth turkey, I plan to smoke it this weekend, and hope to get a few more to make sausage out of


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well this weekend was opening day and hubby got his tag filled!! ance: The freezer is really starting to fill up!! While he was away I put plastic on EVERY window (but 2) in our house! That was 13 windows!!! WHEW what a task! (first time we've done it!!) I told him that the ONLY plastic coming down this spring will be the 3 windows that have screens!! LOL
We are now changing gears and thinking on Christmas... Wish my girls "wish list" were on sale on black friday but no luck.. So gonna have to get started soon!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

For those who have HyVee stores in your area, they again have buy a ham and get turkey free coupon for the third week in a row. I'm thinking of taking advantage and having the ham sliced thin to use for lunches. The ham is off the bone "loaf" type which isn't a favorite but would work for lunches ... a lot of lunches.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Went for 6 mo Mammogram.....I seem to be Cancer free!! WOO HOO! So far , so good!!

Stopped by the store to pick up a few things... found 10 1 lb pkgs of baby Lima Beans marked down half price. Grabbed 6 cans of Tomato sauce for 16cents each off of scratch and dent table. Put them all in storage. Feed store trip tomorrow ( ugh).
We are still waiting for the permits and connection of our generators and that's about all that is going on around the farm. DH did a final mow, so we should be set for a few months.
I have been trying to re-stock anything we used this past summer, while I was recooperating. But, we are in pretty good shape.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

That is great news, TDD. My mom died of breast cancer so the cause is always on my heart.

Still looking for a turkey deal to can. Don't call $1.19/ a deal! Will get a fresh turkey from our Mennonite friends who raise pastured poultry and do it in the Weber. And ordered two hams for the freezer. Kids like ham better anyhow! Son would just as soon eat pumpkin pie.....

Spent yesterday canning venison..13 qts and 4 pts. stew and 12 pts stew meat. Today will do another 12 of burger plus freeze the rest in pkgs. They buy the jars and I do the work,ha! They are very quick to come out and help us with projects that require more hands so I don't complain. This meat from the huge doe my DIL got opening day. If son gets one it will go in freezer....if he doesn't score his Army buds will continue to hound him about his wife's perfect heart shot!!!! 

Frig full of eggs but our local feed store is now buying excess from me....one bag of feed a week for hauling in 6 dozen eggs works for me! Still have too many but a couple of neighbors buy them, too plus freeze extra. Should sell some of the girls but couldn't make up my mind which would go! Feed guy says feed prices should go down past harvest but I doubt that since nothing is going down! Tuesdays we go to town...hit the library,haul the junk, get our big 10% senior discount at the grocery store. We only rarely make extra trips


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cash corn at the ethonol plant have dropped from high $7 to lower $6 so maybe feed prices will follow.

Fareway has turkeys for 69Â¢ a pound this week. Dh wants me to do the buy ham get free turkey...cause he likes ham not turkey.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Picked up the big trailer load of feed, yesterday. Came home and moved alot of it into storage barrels. I am getting stronger...but, I still struggle lifting those dead-weight bags.
This time last year, I could throw one over my shoulder and walk away with it.

Baking pies and bread today. Quilting this afternoon.

City had equipment out here yesterday, they increased the size if the drainage ditches....I wonder if they are expecting lots of rain.  There is NO reason, that they should have spent money for that....when there are so many other things that they should be improving! :nono::shrug:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am now in Detroit at my Dad's with the family....

Got my dad to the Doctor for his medication refills, and he is going to the VA while I am here also. That way my sister gets a break, and I always pay attention and ask the doctors questions which earns me a comment along the lines of - "it is good that a patient has a family member involved in heath decisions, for/ concerning the elderly". Well dad is just turned 79 this month and is still driving, but he just moves a lot slower now!

We have all of the food and side dish items needed for the entire extended family for Thanksgiving and for us kids to be here at Dad's. My 2 teen aged nephews like to help cook and clean (if there is cash involved as an incentive). I do belive that they have earned the right to go along with the rest of the family to the indoor gun firing range, when all of us load up lots of pistols, hundreds of rounds of ammunition, and go have a fun filled afternoon of killing paper targets. But while I was cleaning Dad's double barreled .410 shotgun, I saw a large raccoon on the back porch thru the glass doors. I did not have any ammo at the time, but I found a box of #6 - 3 inch .410 shotgun shells if that little so-and-so gets into the trash.

On tomorrow (Saturday) my best friend since we were around 10 years old and myself are going to a large "Gun Show" in the 'Down River Area' of Detroit - where I am at the moment. I do have a valid 'State of Michigan ID Card' which will allow me to buy any firearm that catches my eye while I am here. My friend wants me to buy a .223 weapon since he has so many, but I will be looking for a .357 magnum revolver with a 4 inch barrel as another CCW weapon. I have enough rifles/ shotguns/ long arms allready!!

Plus it is currently the Michigan Firearms Deer Hunting season, so several of my friends and relatives are out trying to nail 'Bambi' between the antlers - out across several parts of Michigan this weekend.. I am hearing lots about 'the world's dumbest deer' having outsmarted me during the Ca hunting season - leaving me to eat "deer tag soup", as my one cousin is telling the family.

Yesterday it was 29 degrees F (-2 degrees C) with snow flurries in the afternoon. So I can say that it has snowed here, while I was in Michigan......


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Have the BEST time with your family!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

DH mowed for our neighbor ( the one that has given us so much firewood). Took him all day! That's ok...we feel we still owe him. He won't take $$, so, we are feeding and trying to help a bit on his land.

I sent 2 loaves of bread, a roasted pumpkin pie, a cherry cobbler, and a fresh pan Chicken enchiladias. I also sent some really good work gloves I ran across on sale. He needs them. I noticed his finger tips sticking out of the pair he was wearing.

I think DH has a new Barn Coat that did not fit him....I am gonna look for it and send it down there , too.

I worked in the pantry quite a bit yesterday. I added in the cased canned goods we purchased recently. That is always quite the job! Put beans in airtight containers and generly tidied up!

We are going to the RS and get flour, sugar, etc.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I always have a great time with my family!! No drama and us kids get along so well, that big brother the Marine has given my siblings several firearms and lots of ammunition in the past!

My neighbors sound like yours... 
I swap animal care, baked goodies, and of course chocolate with them for favors done between us. Hey the husband came and got me at a little after 4 am to haul my stuff and myself to the airport last Tuesday morning (for a 5:20 am flight) and refused any money for diesel fuel or even my buying him breakfast that day before he had to be at work..

Now at this early on a Saturday here - my teenaged nephews are helping grandpa cook breakfast for the family members that are here this morning...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

########


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today, I went and sat in a concrete building for 5 hours listening to two guy that didn't know how to stoke up the fire in the fire box ,lol. Okay, the 40 other people in the room and I were not there to learn how to heat a room with a wood burner, so I'll cut them some slack. But I did get a 100% on my Hunter Safety Class test. I am now allowed to get a hunting license. Not sure I will this year, but I now have the option.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - congrats on the mammogram results - WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I didn't mean to post so quickly - I had lots more to say, lol!

RF - it sounds like you are having the time of your life visiting your family. I am lucky enough to have most of my family in the same county, but we still enjoy our get-togethers, too. I can't wait for Christmas - that's our big party of the year. Lol at the deer tag soup.  I had a dusting of snow at my house yesterday morning, too. Been breaking ice out of the buckets most of the last week - down in the 20's at night.

Jen - good to keep your options open. Good job on passing your hunter safety class. It's only required for youth here, but I took it with my son years ago. It was fun, and great mom-son bonding time.

Well, I never did see a great price on turkeys this year, so unless I see a late sale, I'll just have to use the year old frozen turkeys instead. I've cooked 2 year old turkeys before and couldn't tell the difference from fresh. Even our WinCo didn't have a very good price. I did pick up 20# of potatoes and 10# more of apples, so sometime on my 3 days off, I need to spend some time making dried apple slices, applesauce, dehydrated potato shreds and dices, and hamburger rocks, as well as repackaging meat into small, vacuum-packed portions for the freezer.

I just finished up 3 nights at work - had a pretty good run this time around. Good patients, not too much chaos, even took care of some folks I knew from my home town. Still, by the time I finish 3 nights of 12 hours on my feet, my legs and feet feel like someone pummeled me! I came home and tried to sleep, but was so uncomfortable that I just couldn't drop off. I finally gave up and went outside to work around 2pm. 

I built a feed trough for the goats from packing crate and pallet wood. I wanted something about 8"x8"x6', a long, skinny box that I could mount on the barn wall. I get mugged every time I try to grain the herd, so now I should be able to take the feed scoop and throw it down the length of the trough to spread it out for them. I still need to mount it on the wall, but my airnailer was hanging up with a nail stuck in it, so I'll have to finish up in the morning after I fix it. At least it's sitting on the floor of the stall where it can be used, but I want it up higher so the dummies can't walk in their food. 

While I was building, I also cut braces for connecting 2 or 3 pallets into fence sections, did some pallet mending in prep for that, pulled nails out of misc wood, cut up an old wooden gate into future raised bed sections, and cut up scrap wood for the stove. I ran out of daylight before I was ready to quit, so I'm hoping that tomorrow is another dry day. I want to finish the fence around the buck pen, hang the gate, and work on the shelter in that paddock. I also want to try out my chainsaw now that it's been tuned up.

I think I might finally be about tired enough to try to sleep - since I came inside, I stacked wet scrap wood on the hearth to dry, got out my Christmas scrubs to see what fits (I really need to put in more workout time and less time sitting on my bum, snacking :ashamed: ), did the dishes, worked on extension cords, and did a bit of mending. Yup, I think I'm done.

Okay, crossing my fingers that I can get this to post. I'm still limping along with HughesNet, and can't get an internet signal on my cellphone - solar flares? I am still trying to figure out my "smartphone" - I think it's smarter than I am, and the directions in the manual are not very clear. I'm tempted to take my laptop and phone back down to the US Cellular store and have THEM figure it out. I know I'm supposed to be able to make a wi-fi hotspot for my laptop (when there is internet working, that is), but my computer doesn't seem to recognize it. :shrug:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM
...have our internet thru US Cellular and has proven to be very reliable. Might help that we can see the tower light from the house! It was a happy day when that tower went up and we didn't have to stand in the drive to make a call which would be dropped after saying Hello anyhow. By the time we paid for dialup and a home phone it was only $10 more a month for way speedier service. HughsNet was a big flop for the kids. Too many limits on downloading. Obama promised us rural folks better internet service but haven't seen it happening!

Those long shifts are a bummer. Did 40 hr. weekends for years. Nice being off all week after you recovered...'bout Tues. evening! The spirit is willing but the feet are weak. Job allowed me to work out-of-town, stay at sons house and make 8 bucks more an hour...and actually drove less miles than a regular 5 day a week job here in the boonies. When I think of that I love retirement more and more even if I'm a poor folk now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned a large beef roast. It was on sale for $2.99 a pound. I have to say I'd been royally ticked if I'd cooked it to serve guests as it was not a nice roast. I ended up with 4 pints of beef chunks and 3 pints of broth. I have in my storage pork tenderloin, ground beef, chicken and turkey and now some beef. I want to add more beef but with prices what they are its unlikely I'll do much more.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spent most of the day with MIL at Dr., Then went to lunch and did her grocery shopping.
I bought 2 Turkeys .49 cents Lb.....best price I have seen here. Put them in HER freezer. I still have 5 on hand and I have already donated 2 others. I am out of freezer space.

I have a Turkey and a Big Pork Shoulder defrosting.

I will be at the Commercial Kitchen tomorrow all day, with a retail order I have to fill right away. ( Thanks for the advance notice!)

Wednesday will be all Holiday cooking and bread baking for family and friends.

Sis said she stocked up the other day.....I asked her what she bought? Her reply was 2 cases Green beans and 1 case of corn....LOL!!! Apparantly, I have failed miserably! 
I am going to have to work on her......I guess 3 cases of veggies is better than nothing!

I will be at the RS EARLY Wed. for Flour, Sugar, etc.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I bought 2 Turkeys .49 cents Lb.....best price I have seen here. Put them in HER freezer.
> .


This hit my funnybone...I have two in Moms freezer, two in young adult DS's, one in his girlfriends, plus my own freezers have two (no room). I dont care if ds keeps one or all (he cooks  ), they were free, and are tasty.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Celery is on sale for 69 cents. 8 bunches are going through the dehydrator. That should keep up in soup for the winter, lol. 

Spent much of the day (and this past weekend) getting my new computer up and running. I lost everything on my old hard drive....so I have allot of "rebuilding" to do. I'm not even going to go back and re-enter all the school work the kids have done this year....we'll just move forward from here. I need to be better about backing-up though, if the kids were in High School I'd be in a world of hurt when it came to printing out their transcripts.

Spent the morning at the church with the kids helping to put Thanksgiving baskets together for 20 families. It was nice to get the kids out and have them part of that ministry....of course that meant school was "adjusted" for the day. But I think they were okay with that, lol.

Still need to get the house cleaned up for Thanksgiving. Only my folks are coming, and they are laid back enough to not be bothered with a "messy" house. So, as long as I get the living room, dining room and bathroom ---- and span I'll feel fine about it. I'll clean the kitchen AFTER all the cooking. Then I can spend all day Friday re-inventoring everything....since I lost that, too :flame:......better find and download my sock pattern, I think I'm going to need some yarn therapy by Friday night!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Cleaned house today & done a little laundry..Took ashes out of wood furnace..raked up some of the gum balls from the yard & hauled feed to the barn...

Suppose to rain for the next couple of days...I need to do some baking on Wednesday for turkey day Thursday,hope its not raining as it seems breads don't rise like they should & meringues don't get stiff like they should unless i am doing something wrong??

I know everyone is busy getting ready for turkey day besides the usual everyday stuff~~


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Canned 14 pts. homemade pork and beans.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Dh finished the rabbit cages and the guttering last week. 

I got the pantry, kitchen & laundry room all cleaned up and organized. 

I got the BoB's updated.

Today I will finish up my pre Thanksgiving cleaning done. 

I have also been working on doing Thanksgiving binders for the kids. I really need to get them done today.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - well my being here with the family - my sister is working me like a 'rented mule' doing plumbing, electrical, and carpentry work. Also our middle brother is helping with the chores on dad's house. We are buying and installing for him, a new gas dryer this week.

But my nephews are learning some of the family Polish recipes. Their last name ends in "ski" so they are 3/4 Polish. Whereas I am only 1/2 Polish and 1/2 Okie which makes me a "pokie" as I tell folks..

With all of the family and cooking going on here, there goes my 'diet'. But I am getting dishpan hands, from the fact that I am keeping up with washing all of the dishes, silverware, etc., that is being generated from each meal.

It has been cold but no snow sticking to the ground yet. The weather is supposed to be almost 60 on Thanksgiving when we deep fry a turkey, bake a ham, and all of us guys are giving my sister the day off from the kitchen.

Apparently we are going shooting at the indoor range on Friday early afternoon. My nephews are going with us, so Uncle Crazy 'the Marine' is going to be watching the boys like a 'hawk', as the "range safety officer". Plus I will be loading the magazines for everyone's pistols, for the most part. I may occasionally slip in a dud or spent case, in order to let them learn to correctly clear a 'failure to fire'.

But I still have 1 week left before I get back home to the hilltop. Tomorrow I am taking my dad to get an eye exam and new glasses. Plus any last minute items that my sister can think of, for Turkey Day..

With the news tonight it showed the traffic jams at Detroit Metro Airport, so I am glad I am not over at the airport tonight/ tomorrow...... It is not far from Dad's to the airport!

http://www.freep.com/article/201111...r-McNamara?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

Oh at the gun show that my BFF and myself went to last Saturday, I only bought a single military issue web belt - for a Colt 1911 full leather flap holster and O.D. canvas magazine pouches that I have at home.. No real bargains were to be found, and I did not see a single CZ-52 pistol (in 7.62X25mm Tokarev) like I carry there for sale, or any ammo/ extra magazines for one either!! Good thing that I shipped my extra stuff/ hundreds of rounds of ammunition here early!!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - Sounds like you are having a grand time!!

I am up making my pie crusts and the compound butter,I blend for the Turkey.
I'll be slathering that puppie up in a bit~~

I am roasting a big Pork Shoulder, also....for when we grow tied of the bird!

I got home late from the Commercial Kitchen.....and I was beat! I slept for a couple of hours and I am all recharged!

DH went to RS for me. He came back with 150lbs of dried beans, 50lbs of rice, 100lbs Flour. 100lbs sugar. I'll go back next week and fill in the voids.

Everyone have a GREAT holiday. I know I have a LOT to be thankful for year.
Safe Travels and Blessings!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I broke down and ordered a newer, larger dehydrator. Not a Cabela's because I can't afford them, but the American Harvester 1000 watt one that will take 30 racks. I already have an older version, so when it arrives I will have.....18 trays instead of eight, yay! And I added extra mesh screens too, Amazon had free shipping-even better. 

A few weeks back, DH and I loaded up a pile of stuff from the pantry, and passed it along to someone we know who needs it. Felt pretty good to be able to help someone out and not make a huge dent in the supplies  This weekend I will be baking so I plan on some extra for that person too. He's on disability with a limited income so anything we share is truly used.

I purposely did NOT buy any turkeys on sale. Usually I pick up a half dozen small ones, but we have no freezer space left to store them. I still have one or two in the bottom somewhere, lol Instead, I have two BBW turkeys awaiting butchering. Would have been done a couple weeks ago but it's been miserably cold for this early in the winter. 

I noticed that local groceries have taken just about a 15% jump in price in the past three weeks alone. I about choked, wowie. When you see a medium jar of mayo at the local bulk store for nearly $6, and the same jar is about $8 in the grocery store...people are going to be hurting real quick up here. 

Chicken feed remains the same-about $20 for a 50 pound sack of layer-20 percent protein. Ouch. I sure wish the feed prices would come down, but they never do. 

That's about it for me, not much. Still kicking around the USDA loan thing for the greenhouse biz......


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh, and I just have to pass this along. For years, I have been picking up ice cream sandwiches for treats for the household. Not very often, of course, just occasionally. The other day I saw the name brand one on sale for $9 a box of 16.......

So, last night I decided to treat myself to one. 

The buggers have shrunk by at least 25%!!!!

Stinkers.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep Pouncer...The grain prices are awful! I used to love to go to the feed store...now I dread it...it's nuts! I spent time working on a quilt today...never in my life, did I think I'd be paying $9.50 for a spool of quiliting thread!! (COTTON prices!)

I pick up a bushel of green brean and a bushel of yams.....So, I will be snapping beans and canning them tomorrow. Gosh I pray we can raise our usual garden next year! 
We are still about 14inches below normanl on rain, therefore the drought continues.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, guys - just got off work early (we were a nurse long and I volunteered to go home) and instead of heading home, I'm sitting here catching up on the good people at HT. Still limping along with HughesNet at home...blech!

RF - who won the shoot out? Happy belated Thanksgiving! (to all of you).

I worked the holiday coming and going, so I just stopped by my ds and dil's for a plate of goodies to take to work last night. I have a turkey thawing to cook in the morning for my own "feast". I'll be making soup to can and canning up some meat, too, I'm sure. 

I spotted a pile of pallets behind the plumbing supply shop on my way into work tonight, so I'll stop on my way home and pick them up. Then, if I can get a break in the rain on my days off, maybe I'll get a bit done at home. After the last day I spent working outside, it poured rain until today, when the sun was out, but I had to sleep. Now I'm off for 5 days and I think there are a few dry days in the forecast.

I would have loved to hit a few of the Black Friday sales, but needed to sleep...Cabela's has a 2 burner camp stove - the kind that takes a big propane tank and you can use for a couple canner loads at a time. Looked pretty sturdy for about $70-80...I think I'll check out their website and see if I can get it shipped free at that price. It's one of the things I'm lacking when it comes to being able to can up the contents of the freezers should the power or freezers go out.

Target had the Kindle I wanted at a great price, but I was just too tired to deal with the crowds to find out if they still had one. I wish Amazon would put them on sale at Amazon.com, rather than just in various stores. Seems wrong that it's an Amazon product and you pay through the nose for it there. Guess I can keep using my Kindle for PC!

That's about all I've been up to prep-wise. Still waiting to hear if we are going to get a contract so I can go ahead and pay off the HEL - in the meantime, I am continuing to pay ahead on it, but keep a good reserve in case of loss of income to strike (dirty word, in my opinion). Hope everyone is having a lovely holiday weekend.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Mary!! Good to see ya!

Couldn't sleep...Snapped and canned 14 qts of green beans. Boiled the Turkey carcus and canned up the stock.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH braved the local sports store yesterday and got a "Black Friday Deal" on a tree stand....about $60 off. We put it up today, praise God one of DHs' father's buddies was over, so he got DH to adjust his plans and it's now secure to the tree .....verse swinging back and forth some when climbing up :nono: But DH wouldn't hear that from me (I didn't even try)....but Mike could tell him!


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm just getting started with S&EP, and have been reading these boards quite a bit lately. One of the things that stood out was regarding emergency funds. A member had brought up the point that when TSHTF and everybody is running to the stores, it might help to have some smaller denominations of money, since supply and demand might cause a store owner to say, "you can buy it, but you're not getting any change back."

Anyway, I was at the Dollar Tree yesterday and picked up a bag of empty paper coin rolls. I've been rounding up my spare change and rolling it up to add to the emergency fund. It's not a lot by any means, but it's something!

I suppose I could run to the bank and get nicely rolled coins with no effort, but there is just some satisfaction that comes along with doing the job yourself.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to HT, PerhamMN!


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Welcome to HT, PerhamMN!


Thanks, TDD! Love your signature line, btw. I've been a Parrothead since the age of 6.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Fins UP!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...have you tried the cotton thread as www.connectingthreads.com I use both the cone thread in my machine and the hand spools which come in a wide range of colors. They are very strong and sew smoothly. And their fabric is really nice. I was pleasantly surprized at the quality. Just did all the sashing with their batik on a queen size quilt and didn't go broke doing it! Have made several of their kits,too which are super reasonably priced. Their Quilters Candy has every shade imaginable at $4.96/yd plus whide selection of pin and polka dot colors which can be so hard to find. Also Home Sew sells Coats &Clarks quilting thread for a very good price. Just some frugal ideas as know everyone has their favorites for sewing....this sounds like a commercial We do have a nice quilt shop about 40 mile trip but can't always afford her prices.

Nothing much on the prep front other than splitting/stacking wood. Would have been nice to get it done earlier but we didn't, what can I say. Spirit willing but flesh was weak. Son hasn't been here in several weeks to help. Our new stray cat is a keeper...already caught three pack rats bigger than her and numerous mice. Actually hope she is pg! Do believe the last batch of kittens were carried off by owls as we seemed to loose one a night. Could have been any number of hungry critters though.

Don't do Black Friday but think I'll check some big name stores for a sale on Kindle..didn't know you could buy them anywhere but Amazon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I also endorse Connecting Threads.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Mutti and Angie...I'll check it out. I purchased King Tut. Premium thread.......but....ouch -ie-wawa!!

We have a cold front that blew thru...nights are cold......moved more firewood closer to house....wish I had done that a week ago! The wind gusts reached 50mph yesterday and 30mph today. BRRRRR! I hate feeding when the wind is so biting and stinging. Glad our auto's are all full of fuel, and I don't have to go stand out at the gas pump!

Going to the gun range this afternoon with a couple of my bff's, so I'll have to put my quilting down - least I get gun oil and black powder all over it! LOL!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

PerhamMn - You can get the paper coin rolls for free at most banks, just for the asking. 

At the dollar store in the past, I had bought the plastic tubes that easily allows one to count out the coins to fill them paper tubes. As far as smaller denominations of currency, I have a stack of 2 dollar bills easily obtained at my local bank, along with $25 dollar rolls of the golden Presidential dollar coins.

I am on my last full day here in Detroit, before I fly back to California!!!! I do love my family, but there is no place like home! So I get to start packing my sea/ duffle bag, and other luggage today.

When my family went to the indoor firing range on Saturday, it was kinda like the 'Special Olympics' - everybody was a winner!(according to 'Grandpa') I mainly was filling magazines, revolver cylinders, and a .22 rifle with ammunition for my family. My nephews had a "blast", and observed the range safety rules at all times. But I was still able to put my rounds in the X-ring when I stepped up to the line. We had 4 pistols and a rifle with 1 hour of range time with 2 firing lanes for the 2 nephews, my 2 siblings, and of course the 'judge'/ dad, along with myself..

Today is my last chance to go to Wally World, Meijer, Target, and other large consumer spending spots - before I return to my hilltop in remote NW Coastal California. I do need to get a 2012 day planner, to keep track of my medical appointments next year. But tomorrow morning I get to have fun, when I check in my luggage and I have to declare my 'firearm' in front of the lines of fellow travelers - lots of fun with a "gun" while in public!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF, you do love scaring those poor city folk, dontcha? Lol

I am trying to figure out how to post from the keypad on my new phone, so I apologize for any typos. I finally got a break in the weather today, so I worked on my pallet fence and went after feed. 
Alfalfa pellets went up a lot. 
Will be feeding those sparingly.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - Well my dad is taller, larger, and meaner than I am.. I am just a big '***** cat' till I am threatened - then I can turn into a saber toothed tiger if needed!!! Plus most of the "bad guys", tend to avoid bigger and taller folks that are wearing USMC ball caps!

Had a great dinner with the family, and here it is now after midnight Detroit time, and I am trying to repack my sea/ duffle bag, and other carry on luggage for my flights home tomorrow. I will be flying with what TSA calls "special items" my weapon, but with no ammunition. My family have several of those CZ-52 pistols here, so I don't need to haul ammo back and forth across the country with me.

The neighbors called me today to arrainge my arrival in California and the hauling me back up the hill to my home tomorrow night!

But we accomplished much here at dad's, along with restocking his pantry with what he wants food wise.

Well 6 am EST/ 3 am PST is going to come way too early in the morning... My flight is just before 10 am EST/ but I have to go thru extra security with a declared unloaded firearm. So I will check in here once I get home and placate my cat that will be rather upset with me, even if her 'aunt and uncle' (the neighbors) have been taking excellent care of her and everything on the hilltop.. 

At least the 1st major snow of the winter here in Detroit is due to hit, after my brother and myself fly out of Detroit Metro Airport tomorrow! My brother is going home to Tucson, Arizona to play with the cactus and illegal immigrants there...


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Sounds like you've had a great family visit. Hope you have a safe flight home.

I clip the Hobby Lobby 40% coupon each week and use it to buy a spool of thread. I'll have to check out that Internet site and compare prices.

I made noodles to go with my left over turkey/bone broth. We've had two meals and have enough left for a 3rd. I also froze about a gallon of meat/broth. I may defrost and can into 4 quarts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Anyone with a smartphone or small email reading tablet - you can pull up the coupon on the Hobby Lobby page and show that at the register and they will honor the coupon - that's the way I do it these days. A Hobby Lobby person told me that.

And Joann fabrics will honor online sale prices of fabrics, even if the store bold of fabric is not on sale - just show them the information via smart phone or tablet.

Angie


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Put up 7 qts of turkey soup.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Our small town bank has free change counter and fax machine. Really nice to have these services. Don't have to roll coins...just take 'em in and the machine counts and gives you a receipt to collect your bills. DH still spends his time making sure there aren't any silver or old coins. He acquired much of his coin collection as a paper boy. Really need to get it appraised one day. 

Son here for a couple of days so we are going to the neighbors to finally split up that huge maple the electric co-op cut down for her after our last big storm.....too big and heavy pieces to lift into truck so will tow the spliter over there. Sunny and 40's but that wind is brisk. Don't think we've had a November day that hasn't had wind. Sure glad we have our new metal roof so we aren't finding those old shingles in the yard anymore!

Remember when our Swedish exchange students parents came to visit....they couldn't get enough of Walmart....and cheap underwear and socks! Plus Kool-aid! All we have is a small store but they thought it was heaven to be able to buy whatever without going to alot of different shops. They went every day they were here!!!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Get in a nice size order of MREs. Always a plus.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Have 20 lbs of frozen peas and carrots in the dehydrator.
They will be ready to Vac pac and put away in mylar tomorrow.

Took all collected vegetable and fruit scraps out to compost pile and turned it.

Baked 6 Loaves of Sourdough bread and made a BIG pot of Chili.

Ordered a couple of shearling lined flannel shirts... for myself, from LLBean.

Mutti - Lovin' our new metal roof, too! I am so glad, we bit the bullet on that project.

Off to Quilt for a couple of hours.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Dh got all the guttering put up on the house, and finished the rabbit cages. 

Picked up enough animal feed to make it to spring.

I got my pantry, kitchen, & laundry room cleaned out and organized. Still need to inventory it. Plan to do that tomorrow.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I was in transit for almost 18 hours - much longer than originally planned for! Layovers, weather delays, late planes at connections, and such were the cause for such a long travel day. But I survived flying the friendly skies, and I am back in the command bunker here on the hilltop... I will wait for unpacking my pile of luggage, that my cat has claimed as her new domain as she interrogates it and myself as to where we have been!

I learned that I can travel without spending a single dollar in any airport business or vending machine. I had everything that I needed inside my carry on luggage, to get thru the hours of delays in Washington, DC or San Francisco, California. Yet I was amazed at the number of folks today that had very bad attitudes and full blown emotional melt-downs at the airlines employees over the unadvoidable delays. I was lucky enough to get out on the 'last flight' from SFO to Eureka tonight, and it felt like it must have been - being on the last helicopter leaving Saigon. There were many forlorn looking folks held behind the glass windows and staring at us passengers that were allowed onto the last small turbo-prop plane heading this way for the night. Heck our flight was full of happy people just glad to be on our way, even if we were hours late departing the gate.

That and by asking politely at the gate and holding up my cane and asking about pre-bording for the disabled, I was the 1st passenger that was allowed onto the planes for each of my flights. Of course wearing a USMC cap and having a positive attitude, helps with the flight crews to become even friendlier admist the chaos of the airport crowds.

I do have to say, "there is no place like home!!!!!"
That was my 'mantra' while I was in transit, for such a long time today amongst the hordes of folks rushing and in a hurry.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome home!!


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

radiofish said:


> Yet I was amazed at the number of folks today that had very bad attitudes and full blown emotional melt-downs at the airlines employees over the unadvoidable delays.


I worked in customer service all through high school, college and after, and the worst customers I encountered were while working at an airport restaurant. While there were some nice people, many were some of the nastiest people I have ever had to deal with. 

There's a good S&EP tip for another thread... be nice to the people who wait on you... you never know who will be standing behind the counter when TSHTF and you need to buy something to eat or drink.

Anyway, glad you made it home! You had a nice little adventure in the process


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got the peas and carrots vac packed, loaded in 20lbs potatoes and then 20 lbs corn, in the second dehydrator. 

I decided to give my Bub a 5 gal bucket of dehydrated vegetables for Christmas. He would never do it himself, so I'll get him started. I will also give our McGyver-like minded cousin a bucket full for his gift.

I am also going to can up veggie soup mix for the pantry tomorrow. I have it all cut up and waiting for me in the fridge.

Still haven't got everything we need to get the big natural gas generators hooked up. Permits...arrrrgh!

We will do our EOM reward shopping in the next couple of days.
DH says we are going to get several game cams to strow around the property. One more layer in all the re -vamped security implimented this year.
To the sewing room I go..........


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been listing a lot of items to sell on eBay lately. Not making a whole bunch of money, but it's nice to be getting rid of some stuff. It's amazing how good it feels to see things that I haven't touched in years go to good homes, and knowing that I am minimizing the unnecessary clutter and (very) slowly chipping away at those student loans!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH and I just got back from the hardware store. Had to get him another deer tag as he filled on this morning!!! It was his first deer every! She's a small doe....so she will be sweet. I'm sure I did something else today....but the doe overshadows everything else (DH's has been bummed that he hadn't gotten one yet....year 2 of hunting as an adult, hunted 2 yrs as a teen, too)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome home, RF - you've been missed! Yup, I've never understand throwing temper tantrums at the service people that can't do anything about the situation - all it does is makes a person look foolish (the tantrum thrower, not the service folks). On my flight home from Hawaii last year we had a long wait in the airport, due to an electrical problem on the plane we were supposed to be on...gotta admit, it was an easy wait in an outdoor terminal with birds flying through and temps in the high 70's, nice breeze, etc. We came home into a humdinger of a storm, thunder, lightning, sideways rain pouring down, the works....I wanted to get back on that plane!

I've spent the last few days working on my buck pen. I enlarged it a bit more, and got the gate hinges on today...still need to do the latch tomorrow. I got a corner hay feeder built, which doubles as a brace for that corner. I have about half of the last side to finish, and the shelter isn't finished yet. If the weather holds for another day, I hope to finish the fence tomorrow before work. I'm still puzzling out just how I want to build the shelter, so I might just make a temporary one out of a few more pallets. I would really like to get my bucks and wethers moved into their new digs tomorrow.

I cut down some dead trees a few days ago and started stacking up wood to season for next year. I also cut up some long dead, dry logs, which about did in my saw chain - I need to sharpen it before I tackle them again. I thought I had enough wood cut for this winter, but I'm already nearly halfway through the stacked wood and I'm only 1/3 of the way through the heating season. That's not gonna work. I don't know if I'm burning more wood this year or if I underestimated how much wood I had stacked up last year. :shrug: Either way, it looks like I'll need to cut a lot more wood. 

I'm fighting tendonitis in my right elbow, which is making it a challenge to do all the stuff on my to-do list, but I'm soldiering on...too much to do to do anything else.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Welcome back Radiofish - good to see you survived the travel.


----------

